# MKV Jetta Rear Speaker Replacement



## siatidemon (Jun 6, 2010)

Here is how I did my MKV jetta rear door speaker replacement. My speakers were shot and I didn't want to spend a whole lot of money or time making custom adapters. I used Sony 5 1/4" 4way speakers. They are model # XS-R1344. Walmart sells them for $38.00 a pair. They sound much better than the factory ones when the factory ones were working. Sound is clear and 50% louder then the factory ones due too more drivers on the new speakers. Don't expect a lot of bass from these speakers, as I also have a sub in the trunk to make up for the missing bass. This setup will keep your Jetta factory and the tweeter in the door will still work as before. This will not change any of the factory wiring on the door at all, no cutting or splicing. If you ever take the new speakers out, you can replace them with a factory speaker later without worry of re-wiring. I know some of my pictures are not of the best quality or focus, I am sorry. Also if the pictures are too big for the post.








First remove the rear door panels to access the rear door speakers. Here you will need a drill and a 3/16" drill bit to drill off the rivet heads holding the speaker to the door.








Once you have the rivet heads all drilled off, you can remove the speaker from the door. This will leave the backside of the rivets still poking threw the holes in the door.








Use a 5/32" drill bit to drill the remaining part of the rivet threw the hole to the inside of the door. This will give you a clean mounting hole for later when mounting the new speaker.
















Now that you have the factory speaker removed, lets begin on the prep of the factory speaker mounting bracket. First use a box cutter blade and slice between the paper cone and the rubber foam surround on the speaker.
















Once you have completed the slicing, you should have something like this. The paper cone and rubber foam surround is totally seperated, but the rubber foam surround is still attached to the mounting frame as this will help in sealing the new speaker to the mounting bracket.








Now peel back the paper cone to reveal the 2 copper wires from the factory connector to the speaker coil. Cut the 2 wires towards the coil side.
















Now flip the entire speaker over, looking at it from the bottom. You will see 6 plastic spokes holding the speaker magnet in place. Use a Dremel over an air saw to cut the 6 spokes smooth with the round outside part of the mount.








You can now remove the speaker from the mount. You should have 2 seperate parts like this.
















Here is an underside view showing that this is the factory speaker mounting with the factory connector still intact.








Now you need to de-solder the 2 copper wires from the solder points inside the mount on the factory connector. I didn't remove the solder, just heat it up enough to remove the wires. I then used the wires that came with the new Sony speakers and heta the solder up again and inserted them in the solder. I added a little more solder to make sure I had a proper connection. Make sure to check the proper polarity. The red with a white trace at the factory connector on the door was my positive. You should now have what is in the picture below.
















I now positioned the new Sony 5 1/4" speaker over the mounting bracket. There are 4 sets of mounting tabs on the new speaker that needed to be bent upwards to make the speaker fit down inside the plastic ring. Once these were bent properly, the speaker dropped right in and fit perfectly with the right clearance all the way around.
















Now use a 5/64" drill bit to pre-drill the holes for the #6 x 3/8" sheet metal screws. These screws will be used to secure the speaker to the mounting bracket.
















I screwed down the speaker to make sure the screws would hold and to start the screws in some. Don't leave the speaker mounted as you need to re-mount the bracket to the vehicle door. I used 4 10-24 x 1/2" machine screws, 4 #10 flat washers and 4 10-24 flange nuts to secure the bracket to the door. This is where the nice and clean holes from the beginning steps help. Put the flange nut on the inside of the door and the washer behind the screw head over the mounting bracket.
























Now you can plug your new speaker back in and screw it back down to the bracket.








At this point before putting the door panel back on, test your new speakers and correct an issues if they are present. You don't want to find out after that you need to remove the door panel again. Once everything is tested, put the door back together and enjoy!


----------



## siren001 (Nov 6, 2009)

nice job, is there any way to directly replace the speakers without using that adapter? or replace them directly into the door and still roll the window all the way down.


----------



## siren001 (Nov 6, 2009)

bump anyone>?


----------



## siatidemon (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply. No there is no way to replace the speakers without using some sort of adapter bracket as the door doesn't have enough depth to hold a speaker and roll down the window. There is about 1" to 1 1/2" in the door and most speakers are 2 1/2" to 3 1/2" in depth depending on the speaker size you buy. There are special adapters for sale online that replace the whole factory speaker assembly and allow you to mount a 6 1/2" speaker in the door, but I wanted to try to replace the speaker without buying the extra adapter.


----------



## siren001 (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info, 

Any idea where to get the adapters? Is this the same story for the front doors? 
thanks


----------



## siatidemon (Jun 6, 2010)

I have seen some excellent made plastic adapters on ebay, stay away from the fiberboard or wood ones. Read numerous posts of them leaking unless you use some kind of sealant when attaching them to the door. I have also seen some offered at Best Buy, Scosche model # SAVW6. Can't testify if they work as stated. I am not really sure about the front door speakers as I have been luck to not have to replace them yet.


----------



## siren001 (Nov 6, 2009)

any idea what they would be called on Ebay, i just want better speakers than the paperones that are in there. 

Are adapters also needed for the middle speakers also?


----------



## siatidemon (Jun 6, 2010)

Just do a general search for "jetta speaker adapter". These look to be of great quality for speaker adapters. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/6-Sp...28QQitemZ310218846248QQptZCarQ5fAudioQ5fVideo


----------

